# Can anyone offer SEO Advice please?



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a new websit and am trying to learn any tips or tricks to have my small business page ranked higher (ideally on page 1) of the major search engines. Is there anyone here that can offer any advice to me please? thank you!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

This link I found to be concise and helpful - it certainly taught me something about keyword relevance of yesteryear and the now relevant schema tagging and rich data snippets inclusions...


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

How many Meta Tags should I use per page? And should I do it on every page?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Two per page - one for the character set and one for the description. Check out yet another article declaiming the keyword meta-tag here


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

AlbertBarkley said:


> It depends on you that if you want to do SEO of your website by yourself or you want to hire a professional team. If you want to to SEO by yourself then remember that there are many strategies of SEO. 1st you have to generate mate tags and meta description in your website. After it you would have to create sitemap and then you would have to index and submit all the webpages to search engines. After this step, you would have to do directory submission, article writing, link wheeling, blogging for your website. be sure always that you are using correct keywords for your website in all the techniques..


can you please explain what "Link Wheeling" is and how I can do it? thank you.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I rather think that Albert was referring to reciprocal links (correct me if I'm wrong)... but even that's effectiveness in your rankings is questionable nowadays - see here


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Google is all about quality sites nowadays, so planning, designing, building and managing a really good site is probably the best thing you can do. That said, the most influential things on-site are the , 
* and URLs of the pages.

Offsite, you want quality links pointing your way. Don't do reciprocal links - Google is onto them and a couple of changes they made last year mean you could get penalised for doing so. Social media will help, but not the spammy kind.*


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yup, reciprocal links are an apparent waste of time if this article from 2006 is to be believed...


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

DrP said:


> Google is all about quality sites nowadays, so planning, designing, building and managing a really good site is probably the best thing you can do. That said, the most influential things on-site are the ,
> * and URLs of the pages.
> 
> Offsite, you want quality links pointing your way. Don't do reciprocal links - Google is onto them and a couple of changes they made last year mean you could get penalised for doing so. Social media will help, but not the spammy kind.*


*

What aer reciprocal links? do you mean if my page and another page used links to one another's page? should I not do that?*


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes Brian that's what reciprocal links were all about. I suggest you backtrack to thread posts #'s 6 and 8 and read the links... Dr. P's advice in thread #7 is well worth following...


----------

